# صورة ل welding procedure specification



## محايد (21 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.charoenchaistainless.com/webimages/wps1_50.jpg


----------



## محايد (21 أغسطس 2010)

*Brainstorm*

*سؤال للأخوة الكرام مهندسي اللحام/والجميع
هب انك المسؤول عن هذا المشروع واعطتك الشركة المنفذه للحام هذه المواصفاتwelding procedure specificationهل تقبلها؟
ولماذا اذا كان الجواب لا.
Hint
the procedures apply ASME section 9
كما هو موضح في الورقة. في الرابط...المداخلة الرئيسية*
===
تنويه
حتى لا افهم خطأ
طرحت الموضوع بهذه الصيغة لأنها قابلة للنقاش...وسهلة على المهندسين الجدد او الطلاب الالمام بها...ولم اطرح الاسئلة اختبارا لأحد ..والله الشاهد في هذه الليلة المباركة


----------



## محايد (30 أغسطس 2010)

محايد قال:


> *سؤال للأخوة الكرام مهندسي اللحام/والجميع
> هب انك المسؤول عن هذا المشروع واعطتك الشركة المنفذه للحام هذه المواصفاتwelding procedure specificationهل تقبلها؟
> ولماذا اذا كان الجواب لا.
> *


*

لن اقبلها اطلاقا...اي اعتبرها مرفوضة.

شكرا للاخوة على التفاعل *


----------



## bdr20200 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن ان اقبل العمل بهذه الصيغة لكن تحت شروط وظروف معينة


----------



## محايد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

bdr20200 قال:


> يمكن ان اقبل العمل بهذه الصيغة لكن تحت شروط وظروف معينة



كل شيء ممكن ...لكن ماهي الشروط وجميع "الشروط" parameteres موجودة في "وثيقة" المواصفات.


----------



## baldassar (27 سبتمبر 2010)

maximum interpass temperature =250°C ????????????????
For stainless steel ???
Please check !


----------



## محايد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

baldassar قال:


> maximum interpass temperature =250°C ????????????????
> For stainless steel ???
> Please check !



I would have agreed with you if the SS was super duplex steel not A240 type 316L
Yes 250 C is too high for super duplex because of carbide problems
The weakness of the WP is related to the dimensions of the weld geometrical design ​


----------

